# Girl, 14, forced to become pregnant with donor sperm bought by mother



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Just heard this on the news:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/apr/28/girl-forced-pregnant-donor-semen

Horrific.

Though more was discussed about the ability to buy sperm (illegal to import in the UK and referred to as the black market), than the fact that this woman was abusing her child.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Unbelievable!! I honestly can't believe this story.... That poor child! Just hope she and her baby don't suffer as a result of this evil woman's actions!!


----------

